# Erfahrungen mit Brustimplantaten?



## Athabaske (19. Januar 2012)

Im KTWR traut sich keine anderer hier im Fachbereich nachzufragen, darum versuche ich es...

Es herrscht Unklarheit über das Gefühlsempfinden von Brustimplantaten.

Kann uns jemand etwas zu dieser weltbewegenden Frage sagen?


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

du willst also durch Befühlen rausfinden, ob deine Biertitten natürlichen Ursprungs sind, oder doch eher von Hopfen und Malz geformt, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. Januar 2012)

Nein, die Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint, auch wenn einem KTWR-Insassen das grundsätzlich nicht zugetraut wird.

Es soll auch nicht um Biertitten gehen (das wäre nun ein doch etwas fachfremdes Thema hier).

Uns, rein aufs Äußerliche fokusierte, männliche Wesen interessiert ob sich aus Sicht der "Trägerin" Brustimplantate anders anfühlen als Naturware?

Letztlich steht die Frage dahinter, "lohnt" sich die Mühe?


----------



## Folki (19. Januar 2012)

Sein wir ehrlich! Egal was eine Frau an ihrem Äußeren tut, egal wie sie sich kleidet und egal wie sie sich styled - letztlich geht es ihr doch nur darum dem Mann zu gefallen!

Und keinem Mann gefallen Silikondinger! Somit - Frage beantwortet, und das von einem Mann


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

oh, entschuldige. Du meinst es also ernst, und willst dich umoperieren lassen!
Dann lohnt sich die Mühe sicherlich. Mir würde sonst keine Art einfallen, wie das auf natürliche Weise wachsen sollte.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> oh, entschuldige. Du meinst es also ernst, und willst dich umoperieren lassen!
> Dann lohnt sich die Mühe sicherlich. Mir würde sonst keine Art einfallen, wie das auf natürliche Weise wachsen sollte.



Nein, wir wollen wissen, ob und wie sich das Gefühl in der Brust bei einer Frau verändert hat, nachdem sie sich Implantate hat einsetzen lassen.

Die Optik ist bei der Frage ohne Belang, ebenso, was wir Männer mögen.

Und wenn sich bei der Frage ein Mann nicht benimmt, der kriegt sofort den Moderator auf den Hals gehetzt.

Wir fänden ehrliche Antworten dazu sehr souverän und würden höchsten Respekt zollen.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

meinst du, hier gibt's eine, die fremden Frauen an die Brüste grabscht? Dachte, das machen nur Männer! 

also provozieren zwecklos?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Januar 2012)

Das'n Gerücht.

Es geht ja auch um die eigenen Implantate (beachte Vor-Post).

Ja, provozieren zwecklos, sonst wären wir ja im KTWR.

Kannst dich da aber gerne einklinken, ist sehr unterhaltsam (für manche).


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> du willst also durch Befühlen rausfinden, ob deine Biertitten natürlichen Ursprungs sind, oder doch eher von Hopfen und Malz geformt, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


...schon mal ein ganz guter Anfang um diese (vollständig sinnlose) KTWR-Frage zu beantworten...


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Kannst dich da aber gerne einklinken, ist sehr unterhaltsam (für manche).



wer geht schon freiwillig in die Leprakolonie?


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wer geht schon freiwillig in die Leprakolonie?



Man sollte nur zitieren was man auch verstanden hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

na dann erklär mal...
(ohne Zitat, weil ich deine Antwort ja nicht verstanden habe)


----------



## fuertherbse (19. Januar 2012)

Da sind doch tatsächlich ein parr Ktwxler 
ausgerissen und haben sich im Ladies only
eingeschlichen.
Husch zurück in`s körbchen.


----------



## DFG (19. Januar 2012)

Scheint ne ernst gemeinte Frage zu sein.
Also gibt es keine gemachten Möpse bei euch?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Januar 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Man sollte nur zitieren was man auch verstanden hat.


...schreibt der Einzigste, der bisher noch keinen Beitrag im KTWR verstanden hat...


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

ich finde möpse total hässlich. die sehen so faltig aus, und haarig sind sie auch noch.


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Januar 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...schreibt der Einzigste, der bisher noch keinen Beitrag im KTWR verstanden hat...



Was man nicht alles tut, für eine unbefristete Aufenthaltsgenehmigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (19. Januar 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Nein, wir wollen wissen, ob und wie sich das Gefühl in der Brust bei einer Frau verändert hat, nachdem sie sich Implantate hat einsetzen lassen.



Vermutlich fühlt es sich jetzt -wo man so viel über Implantate eines Herstellers (oder waren es mehrere) gelesen hat- anders an als vorher, als man noch in der Wiege der Naivität gelegen hat.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> meinst du, hier gibt's eine, die fremden Frauen an die Brüste grabscht? Dachte, das machen nur Männer!
> 
> also provozieren zwecklos?



Du sollst niemanden angrabschen!

Aber mal angenommen, Du hättest der Natur etwas nachgeholfen und es würde sich jemand finden der Dich angrabscht. Fühlt sich das für Dich an wie vor der Operation? Oder hat frau zwar Oberweite gewonnen dafür aber eine erogene Zone verloren?


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber mal angenommen...



wenn es dir um theoretische annahmen geht, wofür brauchst du dann die hilfe des LO?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Oder hat frau zwar Oberweite gewonnen dafür aber eine erogene Zohne verloren?



Aaahh...so langsam kommen wir dem eigentlichen Grund schon näher, dacht ich mir schon, dass da mal wieder purer Selbstzweck dahinter steckt 
Glaubt ihr allen ernstes, dass sich hier eine Dame meldet und sagt "hey, Jungs ich hab Brustimplantate!" ??


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

@greenhorn
das ist das KTWR 
die wollen nichts wissen, die wollen nur spielen


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2012)

Schaut mal Galileo da gehts grad um Brustimplantate


----------



## dubbel (19. Januar 2012)

wenn ich das geld für meine penisverkleinerung zusammen hab, schau ich nochmal vorbei und münze die frage ein klein wenig um. 
offenbar gehen die interessen und/oder kompetenzen hier doch in ne deutlich andere richtung.


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2012)

Da hat wohl auch einer das Problem mit dem Blutstau  Wird dir auch immer schwindlig?


----------



## radastir (19. Januar 2012)

Also die Mikaela aus dem Dschungelcamp spürt laut eigener Aussage nix mehr an den Nippeln...


----------

